# horse riding whilst pregnant



## princesscorbs (Oct 30, 2012)

what do you think to horse riding whilst pregnant, there is a lady i know and she must be atleast 7/8 months pregnant and she still goes out hacking on her horse and takes her horse in the school, she doesnt go cantering or anything like that, she says she stays safe doesnt go out on her own etc, shes happy to be doing that, 

there is another lady whos in early stages of pregnancy and shes still horse riding too

each to their own, but i was wondering how she stood with her insurance?

what are your thoughts?

i feel its fine to do so aslong as your not on your own and your fit with no complications, i mean Katie Price horse rd i think it was right up until she was 2/4 weeks away from giving birth! (again people have opinions on her) but i just wondered what your thoughts were on horse riding while pregnant?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Eeesh!! That would be a hell no for me!! That can only end in tears surely! I would be so protective of my baby bump. It just wouldn't be worth the risk!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't ride when expecting either of my boys - I really don't think it is worth the risk and my DH would have been horrified (he's bad enough normally


----------



## princesscorbs (Oct 30, 2012)

yes ladies i totally understand im in two minds although its risky if your only schooling then aslong as your comfortable i guess, i think it would be a no no for me to to be honest,

but if the horse isnt ridden for 9 months maybe a year, will it get use to not being ridden again? what would you do then? just have some lessons or something?

i suppose, if your doing lunging etc in the paddock/school and still have the saddle on the horse hes still got the feeling of the saddle but just not the weight of someone, i wouldnt want the horse to buck etc as it wouldnt be use to someone riding him/her?

i dont like the idea of someone else riding my horse, i guess thats why some women do ride as much as they can,


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

I rode until I was six months pregnant. Until it wasn't comfortable any more. I know horses can be unpredictable but I felt safe on my horse and didn't do any jumping or anything! 

Re the not being ridden thing, I ended up selling my horse due to circumstances, but I would have been happy for her not to have been ridden for a year or so. As long as the horse isn't too young (so has been ridden for a while) they do remember. I know broodmares who were broken it at 4 and 5, gone off to have foals and come back into riding as teenagers with no problems. I'd probably do some groundwork or something to make sure we were on the same wavelength but it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## princesscorbs (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi jenna

many thanks for your reply,its just got me thinking, you see we are trying for another baby, and i was wondering what opinions were, my new horse is 3years old, and is being broken in and ill have him january, i was thinking to ride him as long as i could even if it was just in the paddock/school, and do ground work with him as we will be new to eachother,

some people see it as selfish to keep riding whillst pregnant, but if it wasnt the 'done thing' then people wouldnt do it, some people dont find out they are pregnant until 6/7 months sometimes and they are riding, i think its just one of those do as you feel safe and stop when you dont,


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Personally would continue hacking until I don't feel comfortable. Horses remember. Friends mare just had 6 months off just got back on and got on with it with obvious thoughts to horses fitness. 

Mary king did badders pregnant. But each to their own and obv how you trust your horse etc. 

Sticky subject for me... I'm a midwife  I trust my mare she's a fairly safe ride I have ridden all my life. I say to women you know your horse you know how comfortable you feel in the saddle and it won't hurt to loan out or turn away for a year and at worse spend a couple of hundred at the end of that year for some reschooling. Totally your choice. But if your a novice or have a horse that regularly has you making contact with the ground or a unknown horse then I think the answer is obviuous.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

princesscorbs said:


> what do you think to horse riding whilst pregnant, there is a lady i know and she must be atleast 7/8 months pregnant and she still goes out hacking on her horse and takes her horse in the school, she doesnt go cantering or anything like that, she says she stays safe doesnt go out on her own etc, shes happy to be doing that,
> 
> there is another lady whos in early stages of pregnancy and shes still horse riding too
> 
> ...


I rode until I was 5 months pregnant with my first child. Until that is, my friends horse bucked me off in the field, she wouldn't let me ride after that.
I could have carried on, but she didn't want to have to deliver a baby.


----------



## princesscorbs (Oct 30, 2012)

many thanks for your replies ladies, its even helping me decide whether i would or not, my husband and i are trying for baby 2 now, if i am pregnant i get my new horse  in January, so would be 12 weeks by then, (will have to see!)

but i feel its definately how confident you feel you are with your horse, and the relationsship you have together, yes its risky but so are a lot of thinkgs in life!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I rode right up until I could no longer get my leg over comfortably which was a few weeks before I delivered. I had an Arab stallion, so not a plodder and used to jump as well.

I also dove in the sea for sea urchins.

Really do what you are comfortable with and as for insurance I am not sure why that is a factor?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I always say when I get pregnant I wont go near a horse but who knows. Just started loaning a new mare so if im used to her and can trust her I may well ride. I think it's each to your own I wouldnt say its selfish, selfish is drinking or smoking when pregnant


----------



## princesscorbs (Oct 30, 2012)

yes i would do what feels comfortable

as for insurance, some insureres consider it to be too much of a rick to ride when pregnant and your insurance can be void! thats y i asked! 

an insurance company told me this!


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

I rode during both my pregnancies. I stopped when I could no longer get into the saddle (even with a mounting block). My obstetrician was of the opinion that if a woman was used to riding and wanted to ride she should. He was firmly of the opinion that a "good" pregnancy was hard to dislodge and that nothing would save a baby that was not "meant to be". Might add that I was 38 when my older son was born and 41 when the second was born.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I rode until I was about 5 months but my doctor told me that I coulod carry on riding as long as I felt comfortaboe to carry on as long as I didn't do anything silly.

By the time my son was 3 weeks old I had started backing a 3 year old for my F I L. That in itself wouldn't have been so bad if she had been handlked correctly from birth but my F I L's idea of teaching her manners was to tell her he would smack her with his cap if she was naughty. Needless to say she was a nasty bad mannered mare who quickly earned the nickname Witch although not when her owner was around Several years later she went on loan to a girl and my OH took me to visit her. Her new owner's dad called her but she ignored him I just shouted Witch and she came cantering across the field to me.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I didn't ride when I was pregnant cause I ve never had a sane horse.. But the Midwife tried to encourage me.. She said it keeps all the muscle very strong and active that most pregnant ladies let go slack.. By keeping them tight its better for you whilst birthing.. 

Will add didn't stop me mucking them all out though.. lol

day before I had our Ryan I gutted.. Our Jays ponys deep litter..
They say you get into nest building mode..  Not sure thats what it really means though..


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I rode whilst pregnant on a ploddy cob  I must have been 7-8 months pregnant when I stopped and I was uncomfortable to get on and off!! x


----------

